# AMLO provocative Election Video



## costaricamex (Jul 7, 2017)

I saw this popular election video supposedly put out by the AMLO campaign. Well done.
We have a presidential election going on here in Costa Rica as well but our candidates are too staid to put out something like this. 

Catchy Lyrics:


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

costaricamex said:


> I saw this popular election video supposedly put out by the AMLO campaign. Well done.
> We have a presidential election going on here in Costa Rica as well but our candidates are too staid to put out something like this.


Certainly catchy and provocative, actually a welcome change to all the political ads :blah: that have me _hasta la madre_. A bit over the top, and the young lady grinding her butt with a priest might turn off the more Catholic voters. With Mexico changing quickly and people so fed up, it's hard to tell. And the events of November 2016 in the U.S. have taught me that elections are wildly unpredictable and to imagine things beyond belief.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

perropedorro said:


> Certainly catchy and provocative, actually a welcome change to all the political ads :blah: that have me _hasta la madre_. A bit over the top, and the young lady grinding her butt with a priest might turn off the more Catholic voters. With Mexico changing quickly and people so fed up, it's hard to tell. And the events of November 2016 in the U.S. have taught me that elections are wildly unpredictable and to imagine things beyond belief.


It's hard to believe this ad is real. While its true church attendance has fallen steeply in educated classes, like you, I'm not so sure about the large majority of small town and rural residents. I stayed mostly in D.F. in my last year in Mexico, but I used to go to rural regions a lot where religion was taken very seriously. Maybe it's changed. If not, this ad would be deeply offensive to conservative Catholics, who less than a 100 years ago conducted a bloody revolt against the then-Marxist PRI.

Wiki: "The Cristero War or Cristero Rebellion (1926–29), also known as La Cristiada [la kɾisˈtjaða], was a widespread struggle in many central-western Mexican states against the secularist, anti-Catholic and anti-clerical policies of the Mexican government."

Note: Cristeros lost that revolt, but PRI finally changed to pro-Catholic.

Humping a priest? Humping everything in sight? Wow, rural Mexico really changed if that ad is considered acceptable (A generation ago, her life would have been in danger if rural/small town people recognized her).

Again, this is a real political ad? Not a Mex pop song?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

You have that one right.. I am in Chiapas right now and I can only imagine how this add would be received down here.. AMLO is going after the indigenous votes starting with the Zapatistas.. people who frown upon women wearing pants... This add maybe fine for large cities but will go like a lead baloon in small towns and rural Mexico. We have lots of young leftists here but they despise the fresas and what this girl represents.. Not a good add to get a large base..
I have not seen this add down here and I have gone to several Morena meetings..


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

And the winner is:

https://mexiconewsdaily.com/news/am...il&utm_term=0_f1536a3787-d76b9a50e1-349510449


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

I've had difficulty finding out more information about the candidates specially about where they stand on certain issues. Most of what I understand is that they'll all running a similar campaign of a better Mexico. I have not heard anything about more transparency in order to combat corruption on the state level. I the next president will keep the status quo pretty much the same.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes that is what it looks like..down here..no need for that add down here, I do not hink it would help..


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

NCas, FYI, there are two states in the Baja Peninsula : 

Baja California & Baja California SUR, no Baja California Norte.........


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Here’s a Univision article in Spanish about this video. No one is clear who’s behind it. Morena (AMLO’s party) says it’s not them. Because of when it was released (March 18 - during the “intercampaign period” when no official campaigning is allowed) it would violate campaign laws and potentially could disqualify the candidate. There is an investigation into who is actually behind the video. The church in the south of Mexico City used to film the video was duped into thinking the group was filming a wedding. 

I suppose it’s possible some rogue Morena supporters filmed this, but given that it could actually erode support for AMLO among some demographics, it could also be a dirty trick from the opposition. 

https://www.univision.com/noticias/elecciones-mexico-2018/que-se-sabe-de-la-nina-bien-el-polemico-video-a-favor-de-lopez-obrador-en-mexico


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

yes I would believe it is the oposition´s dirty trick because the Morena meetings sure are very different..


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> yes I would believe it is the oposition´s dirty trick because the Morena meetings sure are very different..


Having taken a look at the video, I definitely think it's a dirty trick. I found it a bit offensive, and I'm Jewish, or maybe I'm just getting old. 

I'd love to hear a short report about what you saw at the Morena meetings.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Paying closer attention to the lyrics and the slang used, it appears to be targeting a specific demographic, primarily upper class youth/young adults, i.e. _fresas_, who would mostly come from families supporting the PRI or PAN. Her people are “PANistas” and they’ve labelled her as a populist. She hopes they won’t change her Audi for a Chevy, and her mother is upset and won’t let her go to Vail. She says the powers that be essentially have people drugged with “fut” (soccer) and tortillas. But she says it’s time for a change, so she’s going to vote for “you know who”. At the very end she says, “It’s not like tacos are going to disappear.” 

Just looking at the lyrics, I might be persuaded that it’s from Morena. But then why make it controversial by bringing in the Catholic Church and the priest in such a provocative way? And to deceive the parish where it was filmed the way they did? Overall it’s not racier than many (most) reggaeton videos out there, the controversial part is including a priest, the sacrament, the Church. It could have easily been choreographed without those elements. And the fact that it was released in the “intercampaign” period when campaigning is prohibited. So I’m inclined to believe it was made to look like it’s in support of AMLO, but with the real intent of tarnishing his image, or worse be censured or disqualified for “campaigning” during the prohibited time period.

It’ll be interesting to see if the real story is ever uncovered.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Maybe it’s the people I gravitate to, but pretty well everyone I’ve spoken to supports AMLO. It seems for the most part AMLO is the fault line determining how a person will vote. If you support him, it’s obvious. If not, you have to choose from one of the other candidates. It doesn’t seem to me that the other candidates particularly inspire enthusiasm, it’s more about picking someone to use as a vote against AMLO. 

The other potential candidate who did seem to create enthusiasm and excitement among some (and dread in others), was the indigenous woman, Marichuy. However, she wasn’t able to garner enough signatures to be officially recognized as an independent candidate. According to this New York Times article (in Spanish) the INE (Instituto Nacional Electoral) required the signatures supporting independent candidates to be collected through an app downloaded on a smartphone. This “cellular democracy” effectively excluded many citizens who might have supported Marichuy but didn’t have access to a smartphone (and in more remote regions, may not even have cell service). On the other hand, if she had achieved candidate status, she would probably have siphoned off some Morena voters. As it stands, the article says the “independent” candidates who did register enough signatures are those who weren’t able to secure the nomination as their party’s candidate, so now they are running as independents. Ordinary people I’ve spoken to see right through this farce, and see all the other candidates as part of the same political oligarchy which seems to think that it’s their inherent right to be in power and to use that power for personal gain. People are tired of the same old same old. 

https://www.nytimes.com/es/2018/02/24/opinion-villoro-marichuy/amp/


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ojosazules11 said:


> Maybe it’s the people I gravitate to, but pretty well everyone I’ve spoken to supports AMLO. It seems for the most part AMLO is the fault line determining how a person will vote. If you support him, it’s obvious. If not, you have to choose from one of the other candidates. It doesn’t seem to me that the other candidates particularly inspire enthusiasm, it’s more about picking someone to use as a vote against AMLO.
> 
> The other potential candidate who did seem to create enthusiasm and excitement among some (and dread in others), was the indigenous woman, Marichuy. However, she wasn’t able to garner enough signatures to be officially recognized as an independent candidate. According to this New York Times article (in Spanish) the INE (Instituto Nacional Electoral) required the signatures supporting independent candidates to be collected through an app downloaded on a smartphone. This “cellular democracy” effectively excluded many citizens who might have supported Marichuy but didn’t have access to a smartphone (and in more remote regions, may not even have cell service). On the other hand, if she had achieved candidate status, she would probably have siphoned off some Morena voters. As it stands, the article says the “independent” candidates who did register enough signatures are those who weren’t able to secure the nomination as their party’s candidate, so now they are running as independents. Ordinary people I’ve spoken to see right through this farce, and see all the other candidates as part of the same political oligarchy which seems to think that it’s their inherent right to be in power and to use that power for personal gain. People are tired of the same old same old.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/es/2018/02/24/opinion-villoro-marichuy/amp/


I don't know whether collecting signatures through a cell phone app increased or hurt prospective candidates ability to collect signatures, but I would like to clarify how it worked. The person signing the petition did not have to have a cell phone nor the app. The only people needing the app were those people collecting signatures. I signed several petitions including for María de Jesús Patricio (Marichuy). The app requires the collector to take a photo of both sides of the IFE card, a photo of the signer and to enter the name and address of the signer, who then signs on the phone screen.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ojosazules11 said:


> Maybe it’s the people I gravitate to, but pretty well everyone I’ve spoken to supports AMLO. It seems for the most part AMLO is the fault line determining how a person will vote. If you support him, it’s obvious. If not, you have to choose from one of the other candidates. It doesn’t seem to me that the other candidates particularly inspire enthusiasm, it’s more about picking someone to use as a vote against AMLO.


The Mexicans who I discuss politics with either may not vote at all or will very reluctantly vote for AMLO, whom they see as the lesser of several greater evils.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> I don't know whether collecting signatures through a cell phone app increased or hurt prospective candidates ability to collect signatures, but I would like to clarify how it worked. The person signing the petition did not have to have a cell phone nor the app. The only people needing the app were those people collecting signatures. I signed several petitions including for María de Jesús Patricio (Marichuy). The app requires the collector to take a photo of both sides of the IFE card, a photo of the signer and to enter the name and address of the signer, who then signs on the phone screen.


I figured that it would be the recruiter using the app, but given some of the very remote areas she was traveling to, it might have been difficult to have a cell signal. Unless people could sign on the app (with no signal) and then upload the signatures at a later date when cell service was available. If that’s the case, it seems fairer than the article implied.


----------



## Haskins (May 21, 2017)

The real question is, will "They" let AMLO win? I just registered to vote last month and I'll be voting for him.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

ojosazules11 said:


> Paying closer attention to the lyrics and the slang used, it appears to be targeting a specific demographic, primarily upper class youth/young adults, i.e. _fresas_, who would mostly come from families supporting the PRI or PAN. Her people are “PANistas” and they’ve labelled her as a populist. She hopes they won’t change her Audi for a Chevy, and her mother is upset and won’t let her go to Vail. She says the powers that be essentially have people drugged with “fut” (soccer) and tortillas. But she says it’s time for a change, so she’s going to vote for “you know who”. At the very end she says, “It’s not like tacos are going to disappear.”
> 
> Just looking at the lyrics, I might be persuaded that it’s from Morena. But then why make it controversial by bringing in the Catholic Church and the priest in such a provocative way? And to deceive the parish where it was filmed the way they did? Overall it’s not racier than many (most) reggaeton videos out there, the controversial part is including a priest, the sacrament, the Church. It could have easily been choreographed without those elements. And the fact that it was released in the “intercampaign” period when campaigning is prohibited. So I’m inclined to believe it was made to look like it’s in support of AMLO, but with the real intent of tarnishing his image, or worse be censured or disqualified for “campaigning” during the prohibited time period.
> 
> It’ll be interesting to see if the real story is ever uncovered.


Tend to think you're right that it's a dirty trick. As you say, in pop world, this is tame. Wasn't Madonna kissing nuns back in the 1980s? (We are now further away from 1980 than 1980 was to end of WW II). I'm positive not even the most atheist, left-wing U.S. Democrat candidate would ever release such a campaign video. Mexican candidates certainly wouldn't be less astute.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Tend to think you're right that it's a dirty trick. As you say, in pop world, this is tame. Wasn't Madonna kissing nuns back in the 1980s? (We are now further away from 1980 than 1980 was to end of WW II). I'm positive not even the most atheist, left-wing U.S. Democrat candidate would ever release such a campaign video. Mexican candidates certainly wouldn't be less astute.


I hadn’t mentally done the math re end of WWII to 1980, and 1980 to now. Wow. That does create a different way of framing things. I was just coming of age in 1980, but it often doesn’t seem that long ago. As the song goes, “Parece qué fue ayer”. And of course since then was the advent of the internet, now ubiquitous cell phones/ smartphones all around the globe, Amazon’s Alexa and Google Home’s Echo listening in on our conversations in the “privacy” of our homes. In these ways 1980 was also much closer to WWII than to the world in 2018. 

I’ve been thinking more about the “Niña bien” video. It also seems odd that a candidate whose strongest demographic base is people who struggle just to make ends meet would promote themselves showing a spoiled rich girl who is concerned about having to downgrade her car and not being able to travel to Vail... It all seems fishy to me.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Perspective? Some of us remember depression conditions and the beginning of WWII. The days of listening to the radio; that big piece of wooden furniture with glowing dials and lighted tubes inside & a single ten inch speaker; just a few stations without static. Bakelite, instead of modern plastics, tires with inner tubes, and no portable “devices“; not even radios.
1980? By that time, I had adult children of my own!
Politicians had to come by and shake your hand to get the local vote.
Then, there were the Movietone newsreels at the Saturday matinee for fifteen cents. Five cents more if you wanted popcorn.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Isla Verde said:


> Having taken a look at the video, I definitely think it's a dirty trick. I found it a bit offensive, and I'm Jewish, or maybe I'm just getting old.


It was provocative, and probably objectionable to more religious folks. As a recovering Catholic, my wife occasionally drags me to mass kicking and screaming, but I still pay attention to church news. I wonder what Pope Pancho would say. Everything I've read indicated he's the most liberal, open-minded pope in several decades, if not centuries. He probably got a good chuckle from the video.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

I just read this article in El Universal about “AMLOphobia”, which the author defines as “the rejection that someone from humble origins can occupy or aspire to occupy a position of power reserved for the elite.”

I don’t feel I know enough about the underlying prejudices and elitism of those who are in the “anybody but you-know-who” camp to say if this writer is spot on or not. Most of my circle of friends and family in Mexico are also “from humble origins” and do not have AMLOphobia. But it’s an interesting read. It is in Spanish. (AMLOphobia and “pejephobia” are the same thing, as “El Peje” is another nickname for “AMLO”)

La pejefobia


----------

